# We have babies!



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Ruby, my big Boer doe,finally had her babies! :biggrin :biggrin She had 3 kids on 9-2-10, 2 does and 1 buck. 1 of the does names is Gida (meaning Jade), she was 6.2 lb. The other doe is Bijou (meaning Jewel), she was 7.2 lb. And the buck is Hans, it really suits him because he was about 12 lb! I am going to use Hans as my market project this year, and I will keep 1 doe and sell the other to a friend. I am also happy that we did not have any problems this time, usually that doesn't happen. I have not taken any good pics of them yet, so I will take some tomarrow and try to post them. I am just so excited! dance:

Any way, I said about 2 months earlier that I would post pics of Ruby a coupple of days before she kids. Here they are! Poor Ruby, she is actually a fairly logs doe, but she is so bug that it makes her look short! :laughcry Also these pics just do not do her justice, in real life she was a good 3-5 inches bigger in the tummy. Also her udder grew 3x the size it is in this pic in the next 2 days! :O


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

"...she is actually a fairly logs doe..."
Sorry, the word is ment to be long, not logs. 

"...so bug..."
that wourd is ment to be big.

As you can see I forgot to use spell check! lol


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations! 

:happbirthday


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is great ALexis- do you bolus?
This goat should not have all that swirly hair.
This is the first indication of copper deficiency.
Remember to worm her right away now that she had kidded and I would boost her copper so she slicks out and gets a nice coat for winter and can convert her chow better too. Congrats on the smooth kidding.
Lee


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Alexis.

Actually Lee, some Boers have swirly/long coats and some have slick coats. We have some of both - all wormed/fed/grown the same way, all healthy. And Boers also have a wooly kind of undercoat (pain in the patootie to trim the really wooly ones) which is great for catching alfalfa leaf in, again a pain to get clean/trim for show! LOL

Interestingly enough, the does that we have that grew up in Texas have more of the slick coat, the ones born here - tend to have more wool - hmmm, perhaps because it gets so much colder up here?! :rofl

The advice to worm right away is a good one - and extra copper is needed up here, unless you have a superior mineral.

Glad you got a wether prospect!

Camille


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know Alexis is bolusing I gave her the copper. And she upped Ruby's selenium this year too. You know why it was much easier for Ruby this year right Alexis? 
Congrats on your babies I didn't know you had one sold already...DARN! Thats good meat!
No bottle babies this year YAY!
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats!

And wow MOUNTAINS in the background, I so miss mountains, the tallest thing around here is an oak tree in my front yard  And flip flops, really? Your young though, I had to stop wearing my flipflops out in the goat pen when a doe stepped on the back of mine and sent me nose first into the grass


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have raised Boers and they all were slick all the time long hair or short.
They did have an undercoat that shed out in spring but it just made them fluffier not multi directional.
My belief is that the animals with swirled coats need MORE copper than the others who slick out on normal dosages. What most would consider overdose. I have tested this in my Nubian herd with haywire coats because I refuse to look at it and they WILL slick out. I realize most people clip all this off and so really don't know they are looking at a deficient animal. I also helped a nasty looking Boer herd here locally just completely saturate with copper and they changed from really scary looking to well....nice! The extra wool should not displace the overcoat. Just like dogs- horses and people- the first indicator of ill health is skin and hair. The smallest imbalance will show up in hair because nutrition is shunted to more important systems during shortages. 
Lee


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I would like to see the little ones. Please post a picture.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the happy family, and safe delivery!


----------



## mabeane (Aug 7, 2010)

:biggrin OH, babies...I have to wait until Christmas.
Congrats!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Alexis - rather than hijack your birth announcement any further I am sending Tammy some links and a chart about mineral bioavailability. Ask her to pass it on to you via email. The chart won't post here I have tried before in another thread but using it with the info in the links will show you there are other complex interactions affecting coat quality in addition to copper deficiency. Sent you some info via PM as well.
Congrats again!
Lee


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Actually my mom was wearing the flip-flops, lol! I was wearing my muck boots. lol


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Ok here are the baby pics!

































This is Bijou.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

They are so cute.Your wether looks ready for the fair already.Good luck with them.Tammy


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

This is Gida. I don't have any pics of her standing up because she doesn't use her hind legs very well, but today she was running around a bit. I am doing therapy with her so that she stands up straight, and not on the knuckles(I forgot what that part is called) of her hind legs.

















This is Hans, I told you he was a beast! And in the first pic he is not even 1 hour old!









And here are all the babies sleeping together after feeding off of mom and have warm, full tummy's!


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Drycreek goats said:


> They are so cute.Your wether looks ready for the fair already.Good luck with them.Tammy


Your funny! lol Bijou is a doe! Hans will be my wether. You make me laugh! lol lol


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

They look great! Congratulations!


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

They are just the cutest little goats. Thanks for showing us the baby pictures. Makes me want to buy that kind of goat.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Congrats on the little ones. They look so cute. 

Kim


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

They are SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

They are so cute. I miss my little boer babies.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin Thank You Alexis :biggrin

Alexis has graciously sent Gida over here for me to lavish She is a strong little gal!! I am thinking of nicknaming her Gida Gator :laughcry
Tam


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

They are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

How sweet  I bet they smell good...ooohhh how I miss the smell of baby goats! I have to wait till Christmas to get me some more snuggle time with goat babies!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So while she is there boost her selenium so those back legs will work normally!
Aleixs hope you do not mind if I take the opportunity to help new goat keepers learn from this comment about her condition that when a newborn has leg issues there is a deficiency in the dam. This is not criticism but an attempt to provide information that will give the best chance of health for all concerned. If you did not inject bose on her birthday Alexis- miss Gida needs some selenium/e gel - a pea sized glob for the next 5 days or 1/2 cc bose until those legs come up under her and start working. Her mom obviously needs much of the stuff and just could not eek out supplies for triplets. Each animal has different nutritional requirements and often it takes freshening a doe to determine what her needs are as opposed to those who sail through life.

Do you somehow have a high amount of sulfur in your management?
Perhaps a molasses lick or available sulfur in your soil? Sulfur interferes with the storage of copper by binding to the same receptors causing the body to think there is copper stored. It can also hinder selenium usage.

http://en.engormix.com/MA-dairy-cat...ility-antagonists-trace-minerals-t1170/p0.htm


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Our water is high in iron. And I do mean high. It blocks absorption of copper as well. Our selenium levels are extremely low as well, which causes all these problems. Two years ago we had two does who were definately deficient. One doeling had contracted knees and a buckling with weak pasterns. I found that here I give (at birth) 1cc BoSe and if that is not enough I continue the next day with 1 full cc and then down to 1/2 cc if more is needed. I give Baking soda, B-complex, pro-bios, and Vitamin E. In this case Dex is not needed as there is no swelling in the joints or brain. Already this morning Miss Gida is on one hind pastern. I will give her another cc BoSe. NO THAT ISN'T TOO MUCH. I use 1cc per 30lbs for the older goats. When a goat is deficient it takes a bit more to get those levels up.
The difference between the paste and injection is that alot of the paste is gone to waste in the tummy and is expelled quicker. Sub-Q they get it all and it works faster. We used to use the paste but became too reliant on it. It just isn't enough here.
I saw the other two kids and Ruby. They are doing fine. Man Hans is a CHUNK, its all his fault, he took too much and didn't leave Miss Gida anything, silly boy  Ruby may need a touch more selenium to get the copper working right, but she is attending her babies great this year.
Tam


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Aw! Cute! I am looking forward to Boer babies this year, too, but mine will have airplane ears and go to the freezer... Maybe next year we can expand the Boer herd.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are precious, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lee, you beat me to it.


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your warm and thoughtful comments!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am taking Gida back to Alexis tomorrow :biggrin. Gida is doing so well now. She is outside and bouncing all over everywhere. I am going to miss the sweet munch monster.
Tam


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

NICE kids and they all have wide chests, good mama doe ! We have had curly babies from our buck named Curly boy,they looked like red head sheep :O


----------

